# Scissor lift vs. Boom lift



## Marcus (Mar 30, 2010)

Booms can get you to places that a scissor cannot & a scissor is useful in places a boom cannot get into. They're 2 completely different things, I can't see how you can compare them?


----------



## Mike in Canada (Jun 27, 2010)

There are different kinds of boom lifts, some far more elaborate than others. However, in general a boom is necessary to get to places more than 4' past an obstacle on the floor (machinery, whatever). The 'kicker deck' on a scissor lift generally can only be pulled out 4', so beyond that you're out of luck. However, a scissor lift is generally preferable because it has a larger deck so you can run pipe and do other tasks without constantly having to move the lift in small increments.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Wireless said:


> What are the benefits of a scissor lift over a boom?
> 
> http://www.jlg.com/en-US/Model.html...otMenuId=d39badf6-70c2-4fa3-a03c-268cb1f085d7
> 
> ...


That's like asking what are the benefits of a pair of pliers over a hammer. Two different tools for different purposes. 

If you're working in relatively obstacle-free places, the scissors lift is most productive. If you have to work around or over obstacles, the boom lift is the tool that is then required.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Marcus said:


> They're 2 completely different things, I can't see how you can compare them?


I agree.


I think i is worth mentioning in most areas no harness required for scissor lifts but they are required in boom lifts.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

BBQ said:


> I agree.
> 
> 
> I think i is worth mentioning in most areas no harness required for scissor lifts but they are required in boom lifts.


The learning curve for a scissor lift is much shorter too. They're a lot more intuitive than most boom lifts, and there are less ways to cause havoc and destruction with a scissors lift.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Good point, I can pretty much put anyone on a scissor lift but some I don't want on booms in tight areas.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

BBQ said:


> I agree.
> 
> 
> I think i is worth mentioning in most areas no harness required for scissor lifts but they are required in boom lifts.


Most industrial places I work require a harness in a scissor lift too. I know that OSHA does not require it but you have listen to the people that are writing the check.


----------



## Mike in Canada (Jun 27, 2010)

BBQ said:


> I agree.
> 
> 
> I think i is worth mentioning in most areas no harness required for scissor lifts but they are required in boom lifts.


 Scissor lifts are considered 'elevated work platforms' and since they have a railing around them they are no different, in that respect, than standing on a catwalk or mezzanine. However, some areas (like mine) say that you must wear a harness if the lift is *moving*. So you end up having to wear one, anyway.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

drsparky said:


> Most industrial places I work require a harness in a scissor lift too. I know that OSHA does not require it but you have listen to the people that are writing the check.


When I'm working in a place that makes me wear my harness in a scissors lift, I try to tie off overhead (if I can) when I get into place. I often tried to do that, but someone posted an accident story of a friend of theirs here a few months ago where his scissors lift got bumped by a forklift, and he fell 30 feet and died. He was tied off, but tied to the lift. He was crushed underneath and didn't have the benefit of trying to jump free since he was tethered tight. That story reinforced that I was doing a good thing by choosing to tie off overhead. I'd rather hang for a spell versus being crushed to death.


----------



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

Now, we could compare articulating booms versus straight boom lifts. Really though anyone who has used either pretty much has a good idea of the benefits and limitations.


----------



## Wireless (Jan 22, 2007)

JohnR said:


> Now, we could compare articulating booms versus straight boom lifts. Really though anyone who has used either pretty much has a good idea of the benefits and limitations.


The link I posted is articulating or similar. In the boom lift I linked you could move around without having to move the base every time. In that case what is the benefit of having the scissor lift over this boom.


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> When I'm working in a place that makes me wear my harness in a scissors lift, I try to tie off overhead (if I can) when I get into place. I often tried to do that, but someone posted an accident story of a friend of theirs here a few months ago where his scissors lift got bumped by a forklift, and he fell 30 feet and died. He was tied off, but tied to the lift. He was crushed underneath and didn't have the benefit of trying to jump free since he was tethered tight. That story reinforced that I was doing a good thing by choosing to tie off overhead. I'd rather hang for a spell versus being crushed to death.


I agree and to me it makes sense.


----------



## Rockyd (Apr 22, 2007)

I don't see it as a boom vs scissor, rather it is about choosing the right lift for the right job. Anything that can be done from a scissor should be. Especially considering that all pipe bending can be done in a scissors lift normally.

Snorkels get you to "the impossible" work spaces. Also takes twice as long as a scissors, and have a limited work area to work within.

As far as driving in a scissors lift? OSHA says you don't need a belt on as long as guards are up (Toe, Mid, Hand rail) and you are within the defined area with your feet*(in regard to scissor only. Snorkel =100% tie off).* To move the lift, you are supposed to come down and then move. Not saying violate the law, but I think we all make our own judgement calls - flat floor, straight line...

With OSHA the way it is today, I think I was born twenty years too late...

Edit is in bold italics...


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> When I'm working in a place that makes me wear my harness in a scissors lift, I try to tie off overhead (if I can) when I get into place. I often tried to do that, but someone posted an accident story of a friend of theirs here a few months ago where his scissors lift got bumped by a forklift, and he fell 30 feet and died. He was tied off, but tied to the lift. He was crushed underneath and didn't have the benefit of trying to jump free since he was tethered tight. That story reinforced that I was doing a good thing by choosing to tie off overhead. I'd rather hang for a spell versus being crushed to death.


That story has been in the back of my mind, I haven't been on a lift since reading it.


----------



## Voltech (Nov 30, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> When I'm working in a place that makes me wear my harness in a scissors lift, I try to tie off overhead (if I can) when I get into place. I often tried to do that, but someone posted an accident story of a friend of theirs here a few months ago where his scissors lift got bumped by a forklift, and he fell 30 feet and died. He was tied off, but tied to the lift. He was crushed underneath and didn't have the benefit of trying to jump free since he was tethered tight. That story reinforced that I was doing a good thing by choosing to tie off overhead. I'd rather hang for a spell versus being crushed to death.



I saw a lift at the yard that had fallen or got knocked over. That made up my mind up anout being tied off to a lift or something that can drag you down with it. 

But when I got caught by OSHA they didnt see it that way.:no: I only tie off to the machine when moving it.


----------



## stryker21 (Jan 30, 2010)

At my job it's 100% tie off in both. The oil refineries don't joke around with contractor safety. Also, 80 feet up and wind at 30 mph is really fun!!


----------



## Rockyd (Apr 22, 2007)

stryker21 said:


> At my job it's 100% tie off in both. The oil refineries don't joke around with contractor safety. Also, 80 feet up and wind at 30 mph is really fun!!


Here in Alaska, the wind is twenty and we have to come down. Normally find the safety guy has a meter with a srew stuck through at 19.75 MPH...wonder how that came to be???:laughing:


----------



## Missouri Bound (Aug 30, 2009)

You drive a scissor lift.......you fly a boom lift.


----------



## headrec (Feb 25, 2008)

I (as well as most people i'm assuming) always prefer a scissor lift when it will work. If not then thats when a boom lift usually comes in. Just my opinion


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Rockyd said:


> Here in Alaska, the wind is twenty and we have to come down. Normally find the safety guy has a meter with a srew stuck through at 19.75 MPH...wonder how that came to be???:laughing:


Don't forget the air sniffer, I had one on my lift to detect high CO levels near the ceiling from all the diesel equipment working indoors. It would start squawking and we all would come down until the air cleared.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

stryker21 said:


> At my job it's 100% tie off in both. The oil refineries don't joke around with contractor safety. Also, 80 feet up and wind at 30 mph is really fun!!


I learned in my classes I'm taking that the manufacturers have recently changed the max wind speed to operate scissors and boom in from 30 to 28 mph. If you're operating in 30mph winds, you're already in violation. There is only one manufacturer that has not changed from 30 to 28 (Genie); everyone else changed.


----------



## elecapp79 (Jul 2, 2008)

In Canada, you are required to wear a harness by the ministry of labour. I always wear one unless I'm on a scissor and only a foot or two high. but even when im working on a 12ft ladder running pipe I tie off. 

Only takes an extra second to tie off but dead is forever. Thats what I say.


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

elecapp79 said:


> In Canada, you are required to wear a harness by the ministry of labour. I always wear one unless I'm on a scissor and only a foot or two high. but even when im working on a 12ft ladder running pipe I tie off.
> 
> Only takes an extra second to tie off but dead is forever. Thats what I say.


 When working on a 12 ft. ladder, What do you tie off to??

Just Curious.


----------

